# Marina 3d backgrounds



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VI ... 0553976369
Anyone ever seen one of these out of the box? I can't find pics other than the package itself. From what I can gather it's a Hagen product.


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

You are right, it is a Hagen product and competatively priced :thumb:

I very nearly bought them as I think the quality is good and the price is right. I haven't actually used them as I went for the cheaper option of plain black (already had some), but 
I would have parted with my money for these.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd spend the money without hesitation... but I want to know what's in the box before I buy it. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I saw a member tank with one installed, but I can't find it via search, at least not quickly. You might want to fool around with the search function and see if you can find it.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> I saw a member tank with one installed, but I can't find it via search, at least not quickly. You might want to fool around with the search function and see if you can find it.


Just realized there's a search function in the member tank section. Pretty decent one at that. Found a few Marina BG's, but can't get a good enough pic to see if they're actually the 3D backgrounds, or just rock photo backgrounds. Getting closer though.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the best I could find. Member doesn't seem to be active, so I can't ask him/her for more details or better pics.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... ner&u=1147


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw these at a LFS. In my opinion they looked pretty cheesy, you can see the "grain" of the styrofoam particals, and they don't have much depth to them, they're pretty flat. They might not be as bad as some of the DIY stuff on here that looks like it was made in a 2nd grade art class, but my vote is still for a black background and real rocks


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

car0linab0y said:


> Found a few Marina BG's, but can't get a good enough pic to see if they're actually the 3D backgrounds, or just rock photo backgrounds. Getting closer though.


They are 3D, not as deep as the Jewel backgrounds. That was one of the things I liked about them actually, they took up less tank space.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

M&S said:


> car0linab0y said:
> 
> 
> > Found a few Marina BG's, but can't get a good enough pic to see if they're actually the 3D backgrounds, or just rock photo backgrounds. Getting closer though.
> ...


You wouldn't happen to have a picture of one out of the box would you?


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

No, sorry


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

I have one i can post a pic of this evening for you


----------



## bobesku (Dec 29, 2010)

car0linab0y said:


> This is the best I could find. Member doesn't seem to be active, so I can't ask him/her for more details or better pics.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/inde ... ner&u=1147


But I could answer instead. I visited his tank last month and seen it live! All I can tell you is that this background is awesome. It is not flat at all and does take some space in the tank. I think it`s thickest part may be about 10-12 inches and no less than 6 inches.
Anyway, it is definitely not the same background as Hagen Marina!!!

For more details just ask Crys, I am sure he will gladly give you more info.

Cheers

LE: I am sure he wouldn't mind me posting one of his public youtube clips. 
Here you are, enjoy!


----------

